# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1990 (2 Δεκεμβρίου, Γλυφάδα)

## Polyneikos

Στις 2 Δεκεμβρίου το 1990, πραγματοποιήθηκε το MR Οδύσσεια, στο κλειστό της Γλυφάδας.


Το line up του Γενικού Τίτλου του Μρ Οδυσσεια 1990




Οι πρωτοι 2 εχουν προαναφερθει,Σακης Τσλιγκουδης και Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης.Γνωρίζετε τον  τρίτος της παρεας;

----------


## LION

όνομα:Θ..........
επίθετο:A.........


 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα το παίξουμε και κρεμαλα;   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## LION

*Θεόδωρος Αφεντουλίδης!*

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλός φίλος και κατεβήκαμε μαζί το 86 στον πρώτο  μας  αγώνα , ειναι ο Θόδωρος ο Αφεντουλίδης , ζούσε κι αυτός στην γερμανία και αργότερα κατέβηκε ελλάδα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε χρήστο στο πόντο με πρόλαβες , άργησα να το ποστάρω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αφου ξεκινήσαμε και σε αλλα τόπικς τα παλια,να βαλουμε μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το *MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1990
*
*Κατηγορία -80*
Με τον* Θοδωρή Αφεντουλίδη, τον Θαναση Κετουγια , τον Στέφανο Λαγό*















Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας, Θεόδωρος *Αφεντουλίδης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία +80

Κοπαρίδης, Πλαγιανός,Μπούτης


*






*


Νικητής ο Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενική Κατηγορία
*











*Χρηστος Κεχαγιάς*










*Χρήστος Παρνασσάς* (όχι με τις εμφανίσεις που μας είχε συνηθίσει)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ηταν ο τελευταιος αγωνας του ιδαλματος μου τοτε Χρηστου Παρνασα.
Οταν τον ειδα λιγο πριν τον αγωνα μεσα  στην κολεγιακη του μπλουζα τεραστιο κ ''τιγκαρισμενο'' ειπα μεσα μου οτι εαν ειχε την γνωστη του γραμμωση με τετοιο ογκο θα βλεπαμε μεγαλα πραγματα ,αν κ ειχα αμφιβολια βλεποντας το προσωπο του που δεν ηταν κομενο.
Τελικα ηταν μια απογοητευση συμφωνα με τα παλια του δεδομενα.

Ποσο σωστα ηταν τα δικα του λογια που μας ειχε πει αρκετα χρονια πριν <<Οταν βλεπετε καποιον αντιπαλο πριν τους αγωνες μεσα στα ρουχα του ογκωδη κ θηριο μην το φοβοσαστε ,οταν τον βλεπετε ''μαζεμενο'' κ με προσωπο κομενο κ ταλαιπωρημενο ,αυτον να φοβαστε!>>
Ποσο δικιο ειχε ,τουλαχιστον εκεινη την εποχη.

----------


## vaggan

να φοβασαι αυτον με τα μπασμενα μαγουλα....... ποιος ηταν γενικος νικητης εδω ο κοπαριδης η ο κεχαγιας?τσιλιγκουδης τωρα το προσεξα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο όντως ίσχυε Χρήστο και ισχύει , αν και με τα σημερινά δεδομένα και ογκώδης είναι και γραμμωμένοι 

αλλα μιάς και αναφέρθηκες στον Χρήστο Παρνασα να πω ότι ακόμη και μακρυα απο την γνωστή του φόρμα πάλι είχε τρομερή αισθητική , συμμετρία αρμονία , που πολλοι αθλητες και καλοί με 2-3 κιλα παραπάνω δείχνουν ακαλούπωτοι και αγνώριστοι , ήταν μεγάλο ταλέντο ο Παρνασάς 

σ αυτο τον αγώνα είχα χαρεί που τον είχε κερδίσει ενας συντοπίτης και φίλος ο Σάκης Τσιλικούδης , κάτι που το άξιζε .
εγω δεν είχα μπορέσει να πάω γιατι το 89 παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς είχα πάθει το ατύχημα με την μηχανή και σχεδόν όλο το 90 ήμουν στην ανάρρωση 

επίσης και ο Θόδωρος Αφεντουλίδης ήταν σε πολύ καλή φόρμα μυώδης και γραμμωμένος και ο Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς , ήταν ίσως στην καλύτερη του φόρμα απο άποψη συνδιασμού μάζας με γράμμωση

----------


## kutsup

> επίσης και ο Θόδωρος Αφεντουλίδης ήταν σε πολύ καλή φόρμα μυώδης και γραμμωμένος και ο Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς , ήταν ίσως στην καλύτερη του φόρμα απο άποψη συνδιασμού μάζας με γράμμωση


Ο Αφεντουλίδης πήγε στη Γερμανία για κάποιους μήνες μετά τους πρώτους αγώνες που κατέβηκε και γύρισε πίσω εντελώς αλλαγμένος σε σχέση με το πριν. Τον θυμάμαι πως είχε αλλάξει αρκετά γιατί για ένα διάστημα μετά την επιστροφή του κάναμε μαζί προπόνηση στο olympia στην Αιγαίου (το 94 αν θυμάμαι καλά).

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Nικητής ο Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης


*

----------

